# High speed bows... which broadhead??



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

If you owned a high speed bow (330fps or faster) and you were going to hunt out of state on a guided hunt, which broadhead would you put the most trust in. Fixed or expandable... doesn't matter to me... what grain also?

Thanks


----------



## JERRY C (Jul 27, 2012)

fixed broadheads for me 100 grain muzzy,most hunting ranches in texas are against open on inpact broadheads anyways but that's just my 2cents


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am shooting well over 330 with my new bowtech. I was talking to the folks down at the bow shop, and they said if i stuck with a 75 grain broadhead, you dont lose the speed. If you are shooting that fast it is likely that you are shooting a little heavier arrow than most. The heavier arrow causes you to get more "umph" behind your arrow. I shoot a 75 grain wasp and haven't ever had a problem with them. But like everyone says it's all your personal preference


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Swamp Root said:


> If you owned a high speed bow (330fps or faster) and you were going to hunt out of state on a guided hunt, which broadhead would you put the most trust in. Fixed or expandable... doesn't matter to me... what grain also?
> 
> Thanks


I think the broadhead you use has more to do with what animal your shooting at than what arrow weight or speed. Also with how well tuned your bow is. Are you going for deer in Kansas or Brown Bear or Moose in Alaska? If I have to put my trust in a broadhead then I'd shoot a fixed, probably a 100 gr. Muzzy.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Use whatever broadhead you like as long as it is very sharp.

I like 100 grain slick tricks magnums.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

ANY fixed, vented head will fly good off a tuned bow. Now where tha fish is??...WW


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

Agree that broadhead selection first has to do with the animal you're targeting. Then with your bow and how well its tuned. I prefer fixed blade because its guaranteed not to fail where mechanicals can. I shoot Slick Tricks and RazorTricks. That company has won my confidence. But I agree with WW above me as well.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

First, I don't shoot fast bows....but I have been around for a bit now. I don't like mechanicals, I have seen them fail to many times. Part of this probably comes from when they first came out and were terrible. I know they have improved some.

Anything that is razor sharp, and hits the right spot will work. That being said, there is a bunch of research that indicates that extra weight up front will help your flight and penetration. So, you might think about your weight choice. I always shoot 125 gr broadheads or heavier. I shoot mostly 2 blade, but I am a trad guy.

I use to shoot Thunderheads and always had good luck with them. I put a Muzzy in my calf a couple of weeks ago, and I can testify to the fact that it was very sharp.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

It's more how your bow is tuned then the broadhead . I'm shooting 4 blade 115 muzzys at 326fps out of my strothers. They group well out to 60 yards . Slick trick fly very well out of most half *** tuned bows .


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

For deer I like the Slick Tricks and the Shuttle T-Locks...shoot mostly the Shuttle T's.

They fly like a field point and cut like a razor and they really do a good job of killing stuff.

The video is of the first deer I shot with a new bow. Not the first deer with the Shuttle T's though  Forgive the camera man...he lost the doe for a moment lol. But it shows the heart after the arrow passed through.

TH


----------



## JERRY C (Jul 27, 2012)

trouthunter said:


> for deer i like the slick tricks and the shuttle t-locks...shoot mostly the shuttle t's.
> 
> They fly like a field point and cut like a razor and they really do a good job of killing stuff.
> 
> ...


any broadhead will do that,with that kind of shot very nicely done!! Smoked her i love heart shots!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Chunky said:


> First, I don't shoot fast bows....but I have been around for a bit now. I don't like mechanicals, I have seen them fail to many times. Part of this probably comes from when they first came out and were terrible. I know they have improved some.
> 
> Anything that is razor sharp, and hits the right spot will work. That being said, there is a bunch of research that indicates that extra weight up front will help your flight and penetration. So, you might think about your weight choice. I always shoot 125 gr broadheads or heavier. I shoot mostly 2 blade, but I am a trad guy.
> 
> I use to shoot Thunderheads and always had good luck with them. I put a Muzzy in my calf a couple of weeks ago, and I can testify to the fact that it was very sharp.


Regarding the "extra weight up front" yes to a point. Having been shooting traditional equipment since 1960, I have learned over the years that the generally accepted numbers for a "perfectly balanced arrow" are: center of gravity of the arrow should be about 10% of the overall length forward of physical center of the arrow. In other words if your arrow/broadhead are 30" long, 10% of that would be 3". So the physical center of the arrow is 15", therefore you should be able to rest the arrow on your finger at a point 3" forward of center, or 18" from the crotch of the nock, and the arrow is perfectly balanced. If the CG is too far forward, the arrow will dive further sooner. Too far back, it loses stability. the way you control that point are: weight of broadhead, wraps, fletching weight, painting on a cap or crest, weighted spacers behind the broadhead, etc.

In the old days there was a measurement called "cast." How far would a bow shoot an arrow. Plus they used to have competition where you would shoot very long distance shots at a bulls eye drawn on the ground. It is really fun and you really experience the ARCH of ARCHery. Bows with good cast performed very well in this competition, especially if they had "PERFECTLY BALANCED ARROWS," which because of that balance would fly/cast further.

Unfortunately or fortunately, the speeds at which our bows shoot today tend to minimize the importance of things like balanced arrows. But it used to always crack me up when people say my broadheads won't fly out of my bow like my field points. It is almost always because either the bow isn't totally tuned, or the arrow isn't tuned. In the ever ending quest for speed, compound archers tend to shoot the lightest broadhead they can, to gain that extra 8.6789 fps. I'll bet dollars to donuts, that the CG of those arrows is way closer to physical center or even behind physical center of their arrows. When that CG goes aft, the arrows starts to exhibit "nuckle ball" type tendencies. Plus the fletchings used to day have been reduced to the minimum possible, again in that ever ending quest for speed. In the old days, and present days for some, we shot 5" feathers with heavy helical. Yes they flew slower, but they also FLEW STRAIGHT.

The bow obviously has to be tuned, but people tend to forget about the "hook that catches the fish"-- the arrow. If it's not tuned, that could well be part of the problem. Bottom line is if you put a bow in a vice, and shot it with a machine (in other words remove all of the archer's inputs/mistakes), and shot two arrows, one with CG at physical center and one with CG 10% ahead of physical center, the one 10% ahead will fly further.

By the way just spent 53 hours in antelope blind in Colorado. Did not get one, but have some great info to share in an upcoming thread.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Slick Trick


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

X2 on the game animal determining the broadhead choice and the importance of PAPER TUNING your bow. I shoot a smorgasbord of broadheads that hunters leave around/behind on the ranch I manage and I can shoot all of them well out to 30-35yds. I just don't need to take longer shots than that here. My bow is meticulously paper tuned and I use Winner's Choice strings so it STAYS tuned. In my personal experience, with my Matthews bows, I've gotten consistency with just about any broadhead I've tried when my bow was properly tuned.

If I was going to try and make a 100 yard shot on a muley in Utah, I would probably shoot a smaller/compact broadhead like a Shuttle t-loc or a slick trick and, POSSIBLY, a blood runner 3-blade. Don't like the 2-blades because they have had poor penetration through bone for me. And, inevitably, you will have the occasional errant shot that hits a spine or some other bone. It sucks to see that arrow stopped dead in its tracks, LOL!

What game are you going after?


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

BrushyHillGuide said:


> X2 on the game animal determining the broadhead choice and the importance of PAPER TUNING your bow. I shoot a smorgasbord of broadheads that hunters leave around/behind on the ranch I manage and I can shoot all of them well out to 30-35yds. I just don't need to take longer shots than that here. My bow is meticulously paper tuned and I use Winner's Choice strings so it STAYS tuned. In my personal experience, with my Matthews bows, I've gotten consistency with just about any broadhead I've tried when my bow was properly tuned.
> 
> If I was going to try and make a 100 yard shot on a muley in Utah, I would probably shoot a smaller/compact broadhead like a Shuttle t-loc or a slick trick and, POSSIBLY, a blood runner 3-blade. Don't like the 2-blades because they have had poor penetration through bone for me. And, inevitably, you will have the occasional errant shot that hits a spine or some other bone. It sucks to see that arrow stopped dead in its tracks, LOL!
> 
> What game are you going after?


Going after Pike County, IL whitetail!!


----------



## Topwater Jones (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree it's which one shoots best in your bow. I shot a PSE for 15 yrs and it would only shoot a two blade fixed (thanks to Uncle Ted). Now I shoot a Bowtech Diamond and I use the Rage with great success. Most folks don't practice with the actual broadhead they hunt with and are dumbfounded when they shoot at a deer and it spirals down or off target. You need to try different ones to see what your bow, and how it's tuned, shoots best.


----------

